# heated seats



## phillyphanatic03 (Dec 21, 2006)

so i have a problem w/ my heated seats in my 97 maxima se. they dont seem to work and i dont know the cause of it?? i looked underneath the seats and there are some plugs that arent plugged into anything but i cant find where they go. didnt know if that had somethin to do w/ it! thanks for ur help in advance.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Um, yes, there are some plugs that should be plugged in.

Not sure what the plug #s are, but I recommend you see if the corresponding body harness plugs aren't burned under the carpet.


----------



## phillyphanatic03 (Dec 21, 2006)

thanks for the info!! i'll check it out...


----------

